# Best Haunt Convention?



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The following are simply my opinion and no more...

TW is more a buyers show for owners. I've never been to it but I hear RFR and other media coverage on it every year. If you're not an owner or have a haunt-related business, this one may not be the best one to attend as your first.

National Haunters and HAuNTcon are for buyers and haunt owners who don't make it to TW but want to see the latest, visit local haunts, socialize and take a few seminars. I've not been to National due to scheduling conflicts. I have been to the last two HAuNTcons and enjoyed them immensely. HC's seminars are free with registration. Plus it's the only one that travels to new locations every year. (Louisville KY in 2011) and it gives people a chance to see haunts in different areas via their bus tour. I also like the fact that they bring in celebrity guests to meet and greet the public. 

National Haunters is still growing and I have heard many good things about it. Its schedule has been an issue in the past but I hope that gets resolved with time. I plan to attend it in the next year or two and see all the great things it has to offer. I have heard that it's a pay-as-you-go as far as classes and seminars but I may be wrong on that. I do not remember if they offer a bus tour of local haunts.

MHC to me is the last big buying opportunity for owners to grab anything they may have forgotten, otherwise it's more a social and networking event. I have been going since 2008 and will hopefully NEVER miss another one. It's the last chance to see old friends and make new ones before heading back home to finish working on your haunt. MHC's bus tour is first rate and I highly recommend it to everyone. Their classes are good and their costume ball is the best that I've seen. (again, I haven't been to TW or NHC) MHC is by far my favorite of the big four.

There is also the West Coast Haunters Convention and the Canadian Haunters Convention but I do not know anything about them other than they are set up in a similar fashion to the others...


If I were a first-timer, I would go to MHC and work off that.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Badger, thanks for your input. I have yet to attend a conference and love to hear reviews. Your name reminds me of Badger from Hauntcast


----------



## danandmeg (Jun 8, 2008)

Why no Cali? *WHYYYYYYY???*


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> Badger, thanks for your input. I have yet to attend a conference and love to hear reviews. Your name reminds me of Badger from Hauntcast



Well, I am Badger from _Rotting Flesh Radio_...

http://rfrpodcast.com/casket-crew/


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Badger said:


> Well, I am Badger from _Rotting Flesh Radio_...
> 
> http://rfrpodcast.com/casket-crew/


Ah crap that's right. I've recently started listening to both shows. I just finished listening to your footage of Midwest haunters convention. I loved it! Felt bad when you lost your voice. Forgive my error.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeahhhh Badger I love the show!!!

Are any of these conventions/trade shows for owners only? When does one need to start booking for these places?

Thanks


----------

